# Empty space ideas



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Leave it as is.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

What about a pot rack hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Blondesense said:


> What about a pot rack hanging from the ceiling?


Has to be a pretty small pot rack. It is only a foot of space (12 inches).


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

A photo of the area might help. We have a pocket door area like that also, with about a 9" strip of wall. I've tried decorating it with various things, and in the end took it all down and left it alone. Less is sometimes better. We did hang a matching wood towel bar from our cabinetry instead of the wall, but our cabinet ran floor to ceiling. That is actually useful.


----------



## coyote97 (Mar 7, 2012)

I will take a picture and post


----------



## coyote97 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is the picture


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have a space about the same size in our kitchen.
We made a cute shaker clock and underneith the clock
we made a frame for a special pic of hubby when he was
about 8 years old and was on a calendar.

I think a clock in your space would look nice as well.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Corner shelves or a nice fancy spice rack would work.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, I would not do anything with that space, as I stated before. It would look better with that "White space".


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Shelves with a curved edge would look nice and be useful as well


----------

